# Bit to help horse come off the forehand



## Morrigan_Lady (30 October 2009)

He is currently in a hanging cheek snaffle, but he still hangs on it like a goodon!  Any ideas on a different bit to help him come up off the forehand?


----------



## BFG (30 October 2009)

i find a fixed ring makes it easier for them to lean on the forehand.

I ride mine in a continental snaffle French link for schooling it allows me to have a light contact and ride him from my leg to my hand while keeping his shoulders up.

However, you need to ride from your leg more and teach him to carry himself then you can be in a standard snaffle and he will still be light at the front hand.


----------



## Sillymoo (30 October 2009)

I'm no expert on bitting so could be completely wrong but won't a hanging cheek snaffle make him more on his forehand due to the poll pressure?  Perhaps try a loose ring jointed snaffle - kk's are very good.
Sorry I can't be more help! 
ETS - I agree with above, it's probably more about the schooling than the actual bitting.


----------



## ISHmad (30 October 2009)

Yes, the best way to get the horse off of the forehand is to activate his hindquarters so that he is pushing from behind rather than pulling himself along from the front.


----------



## LizFoot (30 October 2009)

I've found that an Elevator-style bridle really helps - you can get them cheaper than the real Elevators off the web although dobutless not nearly as nice. 

Re schooling - this was said to me when I asked a similar question and was not amused. I school extensively, regularly and thoroughly with regular help from a very good trainer and there is nothing wrong with looking at all the tack out there to see if you can't find something that will help you to address a specific issue.


----------



## Parkranger (30 October 2009)

Surely it's getting him forward not the bit?

My mare is a lazy cow and I find popping over a few small jumps once she's warmed up is a quick way of getting her to work up and under....


----------



## lucyloo7 (30 October 2009)

Has he got a big tongue?  My horse has.  He used to be very heavy in my hands and set his neck against me.  Changed his bit to a Myler which has more tongue room and now he's much more comfortable and really light in my hands.  It is all about getting them working from behind but making sure they are happy with their bit definitely helps.


----------



## Booboos (30 October 2009)

My horse likes the Myler (no 32 I think, the dressage legal one) and loves the Demi-Anky by N-S. It might be worth a try through one of the bit banks.


----------



## chestnut cob (30 October 2009)

Sorry but a bit won't stop the horse being on the forehand though some bits will help stop the horse from leaning.  Getting a horse off the forehand is simply down to getting it moving forwards and schooling to teach it to take the weight behind.

Mine responds to lateral work to get him moving behind properly and free him up.


----------



## millitiger (30 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm no expert on bitting so could be completely wrong but won't a hanging cheek snaffle make him more on his forehand due to the poll pressure?  

[/ QUOTE ]

hanging cheeks don't work on poll pressure- they hold the bit off the tongue.
my boy is built downhill and the hanging cheek french link he has really helps to stop him boaring down on the bit so i can lift him better with my seat and legs.


----------



## Sillymoo (30 October 2009)

Sorry, I thought it did exert a bit of poll pressure &amp; was useful on horses that come above the bit for that reason?  As I say I'm not very experienced with different bits &amp; their action!
OP, other thing that would be good, if you don't already do plenty, would be lateral work.  My instructor says that once my horse is on the forehand if I carry on kicking &amp; riding forwards it's just forcing the horse to go more downwards, into the ground, so I do plenty of lateral work and it really does help lighten the forehand.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




ETS: someone has already mentioned this I now notice!  Sorry!!!!!


----------



## KatB (30 October 2009)

Lots of half halts, lateral work and making sure the horse is active (active doesnt equal speed!) I used a Neue Schule Verbidend on my boy who love it as it offered tongue room, and stopped him leaning to avoid working!


----------



## competitiondiva (30 October 2009)

Well I always had the problem that my mare was a little on the forehand, she has had a year off having a foal and has come back under saddle and is anything but on the forehand!!! I'm not sure if it's the break or the new bit I put her in!! I have also been doing alot of lateral work, transitions (instant i.e trot to halt etc) and half halts are also good for getting the horse used to sitting on it's hind quarters more, and therefore raise the shoulder.  The bit I've now got my mare in is a neue schule verbindend.  The mouth piece is quite small/narrow which is usefull if your horse has a big tongue, which alot of warmbloods have.


----------



## Hippona (30 October 2009)

Hanging cheeks DO exert some poll pressure...but they also hang in the mouth and create space for a thick/fleshy tongue. I use one on  my highland...after trying several ones its the one he's most comfortable with as it doesnt make him 'gag' with his thick tongue.

A loose ring snaffle with a revolver or peanut is good for horses that tend to lean- its harder for the horse for the horse to hold on to as its not fixed.


----------



## Sillymoo (30 October 2009)

I meant a snaffle with a lozenge/peanut too in my earlier post instead of a jointed snaffle which is what I typed!!!!!  I can't edit that one now...!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm away with the fairies today!!!!


----------



## aran (30 October 2009)

again - lots of half-halts, lateral work (shoulder-fore with changes of pace etc).

but bits: for a horse leaning on the bit I find the odd session in a Magennis Eggbutt Snaffle really helps.
http://www.robinsons-uk.com/products/Pro...age=6#sku.38168
I would then school in a loose ring double jointed (lozenge) bit.


----------

